# Glock 19 or Beretta PX4 subcompact 9mm?



## AReel

As an addition to my last post -After much shopping and research for my first pistol I have narrowed the search down to the Glock 19 or the Beretta PX4 subcompact 9mm. I will be using the gun for home defense, the range, and future CCW. Any sugestions from experience or comments on the 2 pistols(or maybe a similar pistol that might have over-looked) ? Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## Ra

Sorry, I forget, but have you gotten the chance to shoot either weapon yet? 

For range and home defense, I might consider the compact or full size PX-4. More rounds, more sight radius, may be more fun for you to shoot too.


----------



## AReel

Unfortunately no, soon I am going to have a chance to shoot the Glock 19 gen 3 version. I have gotten to hold the 2 guns but never shoot them. No one around here rents guns out, most of them say that their insurance companies won't allow it. I figured worse case scenario, if i don't like the gun in the long term, I can sell it or maybe just have to buy another gun!


----------



## jakeleinen1

Dude, HARD DECISION!!!

I have both firearms (except full size Px4 not compact)... I can tell you that the Px4 is far more ergonomic, easier to take apart (so easy) and includes in most models a pretty nice beretta fashion saftey. However, Glock 19 can be very comfortable to shoot as well (i shoot my glock 17 best of all my guns). And just because the Px4 feels better doesn't mean its the gun you hit bullseye with.

It comes down to this because both guns are light accurate and reliable:

Do you wanna saftey: Beretta (yes) Glock (no)
What kind of grip angle suits you best: Beretta (1911 style) Glock (angled)

If I had to recommend one to you I would say Glock but thats only if I was forced to make a recommendation...


----------



## AReel

jakeleinen1 said:


> Dude, HARD DECISION!!!
> 
> I have both firearms (except full size Px4 not compact)... I can tell you that the Px4 is far more ergonomic, easier to take apart (so easy) and includes in most models a pretty nice beretta fashion saftey. However, Glock 19 can be very comfortable to shoot as well (i shoot my glock 17 best of all my guns). And just because the Px4 feels better doesn't mean its the gun you hit bullseye with.
> 
> It comes down to this because both guns are light accurate and reliable:
> 
> Do you wanna saftey: Beretta (yes) Glock (no)
> What kind of grip angle suits you best: Beretta (1911 style) Glock (angled)
> 
> If I had to recommend one to you I would say Glock but thats only if I was forced to make a recommendation...


Hey thank you! Your post helps a lot! That's my main concern, the safety. I know the main safety is your brain, but I know that when i start to carry I would feel nervous having a loaded gun that close to my waist with no sort of safety feature. I know the glocks have the safety trigger but i am not too sure how touchy or effective they are or not. I like the idea of the decocker but i also fear that it would be one more button to press in a possible life or death situation- I would not want it to slow down my draw. Decisions decisions! Anymore insight? Again, thanks for taking the time to help me make my indecisive mind up!


----------



## Ra

The PX4 comes in 4 different types, some without manual safeties.

Type F: Single and double-action. De-cocker. Manual safety.
Type C: Single-action-only ("Constant Action"). Spur-less hammer. No de-cocker. No safety.
Type D: Double-action-only. Spur-less hammer. No de-cocker. No safety.
Type G: Single and double-action. De-cocker. No manual safety.

I know these apply for sure to the full size PX4's. Look and see if you can find a compact, subcompact, or whatever size you want in these configurations. Type C, I believe, is the newest. Here is an article about it you can brush up on if you wish.

The Beretta Px4 Storm Type-C "Constant Action" - Gunfight Safety at its Best?

Here is the wiki page for info too
Beretta Px4 Storm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Cat

But you need to test pistols out.If you have any range that rents out pistols.So you know what works for you. Some many people buy be for shooting the pistol. And they have a pistol that is not good for their hand.

No one on here can say what is right for you. You need to test out many.Their are so many good pistols in the world.And if it's just the two (Glock & Px4) Then do a test on the range. Both are nice pistols.
Most people go by looks,And not what works for them.

So help your self the right way.And have a lot of fun testing out pistols.

Just do like I'm telling you. You will thank your self later.

But Glock is made better, Think of a glock as a Mack Truck.

Good luck,And have fun.
.


----------



## denner

I own and carry both the Beretta PX4 subcompact 9mm and the compact version, can't go wrong either way. The PX4 Subcompact conceals very well with an IWB holster especially due to it's 3 inch barrel length. I've opted for the 3 round mag extension which gives you a full grip coupled with 16 + 1 firepower in the little beast. BTW, it's a very accurate firearm as well. In my opinion it will boil down to your preference. I prefer a good DA/SA for concealed carry, but thats my personnel preference as I could go with a G19 as well. Both firearms will do the job their intended to do. I've put thousands of rounds through each with the subcompact slightly more and not one issue with either. Great pistols, and yes I hit bullseye's with both pistols as they both hit where you aim. BTW, I carry both PX4's with safety/decocker off inside a holster. The first DA trigger pull provides a safety measure in itself, but whatever you do carry and practice one way or the other whichever way you choose.


----------



## berettatoter

I had a G19 once, for about a year. It was a good handgun, but I had to constantly think "aim low". I myself would buy the Px4.


----------



## AReel

denner said:


> I own and carry both the Beretta PX4 subcompact 9mm and the compact version, can't go wrong either way. The PX4 Subcompact conceals very well with an IWB holster especially due to it's 3 inch barrel length. I've opted for the 3 round mag extension which gives you a full grip coupled with 16 + 1 firepower in the little beast. BTW, it's a very accurate firearm as well. In my opinion it will boil down to your preference. I prefer a good DA/SA for concealed carry, but thats my personnel preference as I could go with a G19 as well. Both firearms will do the job their intended to do. I've put thousands of rounds through each with the subcompact slightly more and not one issue with either. Great pistols, and yes I hit bullseye's with both pistols as they both hit where you aim.


Hey thank you for the post! Very helpful but still makes the decision hard! You have the right idea of having both of these fine guns! Haha maybe in the future, I do not have that kind of money for now! Denner, how does the recoil compare to the subcompact and 19? Thanks again for the information!
I agree, Cat, I need to do some research on the closest place to rent some guns! That would be the most helpful, for now I'm just trying to get some insight. You guys have all been very helpful!
I feel that I cannot go wrong, Beretta and Glock are very respectable companies like them or not. 
And Ra, thanks for the very helpful article! Makes the decision that much harder. I will admit though, the safety features from Beretta are very appealing. I did hear that you can get added safety for the Glock but I'm not too sure if that's true or not. Having no solid safety would not prevent me from carrying a Glock confidently, but I would still be a tad bit nervous keeping it cocked- but that all comes with experience I'm sure.

The posts have helped a lot please keep them coming!


----------



## jakeleinen1

AReel said:


> I like the idea of the decocker but i also fear that it would be one more button to press in a possible life or death situation-


Yea, you don't want to have a Samuel L. Jackson Die hard moment (gun with the safety on)

In practical day to day settings I prefer to have a safety (I carry a HK USP-C), if there is a situation, I believe I can deactivate the safety in time, I do not believe seconds will make a difference in deciding whether or not I have to shoot someone (it is so rare a case that I believe always having one in the chamber w/o safety is paranoid. Plus I feel safe with one in the chamber when there is a safety.

Thats just my opinion, if you dont want a safety, get the glock or one of the Px4 models without... But the Glock safeties in my opinion are a joke IMO but I don't want all my guns to have safeties and thats why I do like glock sugar (safety) and spice (no safety)


----------



## Cat

As long as we put the skill of safety in play every day.No one will have a pistol go off. Most people go out and buy a pistol,Go to the range and shoot it. And never go and get some training for firearms. Training the body the mine is the most important part of firearms.

That is why the (NRA & 4-H & Army-JROTC & Marine Corp-JROTC & Navy-JROTC & Air Force-JROTC. Teach you that safety is “Rules for Safe Gun Handling”

So you know--In the 4-h juniors. The rifles & pistols they use as not one safety on them. This is where skill and safety of a skilled shooter comes in play. 
Has not a thing to do with gun safety on a pistol. It's knowing how to put safety in to your skills every day.

Training makes a skilled shooter.All the safety's on a pistol,Can fail at any time. That is why a skill shooter knows to put safety first. It saves lives.:smt115


----------



## denner

AReel said:


> Denner, how does the recoil compare to the subcompact and 19? Thanks again for the information!
> I feel that I cannot go wrong, Beretta and Glock are very respectable companies like them or not.


 Recoil is minimal on all the 9mm pistols mentioned. Can't go wrong with any of them. Honestly, I'd buy any of the three with a coin toss and would not be dissapointed with any one of them. The PX4 Compact has the rotating barrel lockup whereas the subcompact has the more traditiional tilting barrel design as like the Glock.


----------



## Newgenesis

Lets not overlook the ability of the Px4 to swap out the grip backstrap to customize it to your hand.

As you could probably guess I own the Px4 SC and absolutely love it. 13+1 in something that small is a little added comfort


----------



## AReel

*Smith & Wesson M&P 9c*

Well I went to cabela's to look around. (more of a tease than anything!) They did not have any Glock 19 gen 4 available, but they had the px4 sc and I had to look at that again. A little bit heavier than most other subcompacts I have held but it felt very solid. Another one I had previously not considered as much was the Smith and Wesson M&P 9c. The gun felt great in the hand and I like the fact that its American made. (I think they actually make them in the US) It is very ergonomic feeling like the Beretta, it is lighter though. It has interchangable backstraps that are similar of those of the Glock and the Beretta. does anyone have any good/bad experiences with this gun?


----------

